# Am I feeding my algea???



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

If I add some fertilizer in my tank to help my plants Am I also feding the algea???


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya...  

The idea is that healthy plants will outcompete algae.


----------

